# Twisp



## argief (13/9/15)

Now, firstly I know twisp is not considered the best hardware but I'm on my first month and want to see how much I can get out of a twisp, anyone have experience (and possibly tricks) with the following :

1. Only using twisp juice: it's nice at first, but the flavour of all the ones I've tried (cherry, mint, chocolate) all become bland after approx 1.5 days. I can barely taste the flavour. Is this a twisp juice thing? Or should I replace coil more often? (i do about 3-4 refills a day) 

2. Can I dry burn the atty? I've tried, but I don't get a "new" atty flavour? (maybe linked to 1 above?) 

3. How long to twisp atty's last on the "real" world? Not the marketing of 1-2 weeks? I think a better measure would be how many refills? 

My main concern is the flavour. Every time I try a new juice the taste is amazing! But after day 2,the flavour is sort off gone, and it's not fun anymore. It feels like a compulsion to blow out clouds of smoke just to get the nic. 

An I going about it all wrong? Is it common to loose taste of the flavour and should I maybe just mix it up more? 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (13/9/15)

Your not alone .. had the same issues with twisp. .. just could not get what I wanted from it.. each day would be playing with it trying a new coil could not understand why day one all good day two no good... after a week I gave up went to vape mob and they helped me out with eleaf 40w and a subtank Mini. .. I put it down to chain vaping... I hit that twisp hard after I gave up smoking and to me the gear is not up to it. . I was using a clearo. .. it was an exspensive mistake but we all go through it in the beginning as we are desperate to stop smoking... I am afraid the advice I would give would be cut your loses and change your gear..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eequinox (13/9/15)

Nick said:


> Your not alone .. had the same issues with twisp. .. just could not get what I wanted from it.. each day would be playing with it trying a new coil could not understand why day one all good day two no good... after a week I gave up went to vape mob and they helped me out with eleaf 40w and a subtank Mini. .. I put it down to chain vaping... I hit that twisp hard after I gave up smoking and to me the gear is not up to it. . I was using a clearo. .. it was an exspensive mistake but we all go through it in the beginning as we are desperate to stop smoking... I am afraid the advice I would give would be cut your loses and change your gear..





argief said:


> Now, firstly I know twisp is not considered the best hardware but I'm on my first month and want to see how much I can get out of a twisp, anyone have experience (and possibly tricks) with the following :
> 
> 1. Only using twisp juice: it's nice at first, but the flavour of all the ones I've tried (cherry, mint, chocolate) all become bland after approx 1.5 days. I can barely taste the flavour. Is this a twisp juice thing? Or should I replace coil more often? (i do about 3-4 refills a day)
> 
> ...




been there done that threw away the t shirt i take it from what i have read you are using the twisp edge the coils are rubbish do not dry burn the coils you will not get rid of the yukky taste and expect them rubbish coils to last 3 days based on the amount you are vaping i would suggest moving to something else i would strongly recomend having a look at this its going to cost you more money but i stake my soul on it you will not regret it good coils rebuild-able atomiser as well in the kit for later on in your vape path 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kagertech-subox-mini-kit-black-white-special-r850.t14742/

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (14/9/15)

Twist is crap. Go to a proper vaping vendor and get a proper setup. They will help you get the best setup for your needs.
Also, flavors that go bland after a day could be vapor's fatigue or "vapor's tongue". Basically you wear out your taste buds with one flavor and then you don't taste it anymore. Switching between two or more flavors every few hours helps with that.


----------



## argief (14/9/15)

Awesome thank you guys! I have been eyeing the KSM but I want to be sure I am off stinkies and that have been converted before I drop the cash. I have the twisp clearo btw. I entered the vaping scene with Green Smoke about 2 years ago. It failed dismally and I was back on stinkies after 3 days. After reading this forum, looking back it must have been the low nic uptake. Tried vaping again with CE4 but the build quality was crap. After 2 clearo's cracked and leaked I was back on stinkies. 

Twisp changed that for me. Almost 1 month and I am down to 1/2 analogues a day. 

Are the twisp juices good quality? I know they are expensive, but on par with quality of other brands? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ INC (14/9/15)

argief said:


> Awesome thank you guys! I have been eyeing the KSM but I want to be sure I am off stinkies and that have been converted before I drop the cash. I have the twisp clearo btw. I entered the vaping scene with Green Smoke about 2 years ago. It failed dismally and I was back on stinkies after 3 days. After reading this forum, looking back it must have been the low nic uptake. Tried vaping again with CE4 but the build quality was crap. After 2 clearo's cracked and leaked I was back on stinkies.
> 
> Twisp changed that for me. Almost 1 month and I am down to 1/2 analogues a day.
> 
> ...


Their juices are terrible. Go through some of the threads on here for some good advice on excellent local and international juices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/9/15)

Most welcome to the forum, @argief. 

Further to what @Eequinox suggested - here is an informative thread on that: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/


----------



## Nilton (14/9/15)

Dont waste your time or money any further trying to get that rubbish to work. 

The reality is.... It will NEVER work.

Move on to a decent setup, which you can get for the same price as a twisp.


----------



## Ravynheart (14/9/15)

Twisp is in the business of making money, not providing quality products. The sooner you have a Proper setup, the sooner you'll see how amazing vaping truly is. There are so many excellent local eliquids that make twisp liquids look like monkey pee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/9/15)

argief said:


> Awesome thank you guys! I have been eyeing the KSM but I want to be sure I am off stinkies and that have been converted before I drop the cash. I have the twisp clearo btw. I entered the vaping scene with Green Smoke about 2 years ago. It failed dismally and I was back on stinkies after 3 days. After reading this forum, looking back it must have been the low nic uptake. Tried vaping again with CE4 but the build quality was crap. After 2 clearo's cracked and leaked I was back on stinkies.
> 
> Twisp changed that for me. Almost 1 month and I am down to 1/2 analogues a day.
> 
> ...



Hi @argief , i stopped smoking using the Twisp Clearo in late 2013
It worked for me and i made the most of it. I liked mixing the Rebel and Polar Mint juices
But i found i wanted a more intense vape and was sucking on it so much and always refilling. 
My determination to stop smoking pulled me through and it worked for me

But the devices i am using now are way, way better. If only i could have started on these devices way back then. But they were not easily available and there were limited vendors

As for juice, some of the Twisp flavours are nice but there is a whole world out there and you need to try more flavours to find out what you really like. 

I will always be thankful to Twisp for getting me into vaping and off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## JacoV (14/9/15)

I myself started on the Twisp .
Ended up vaping and smoking as the twisp just wasn't enough for me. Adding to that, the coil prices were killing me as they lasted only a few days.
Twisp flavours werent enough for me so i started playing around with different juices.
Only after visiting a vape shop and testing out someone else's mod i moved over to proper vaping and haven't looked back.
I like to think that Twisping is just a beginner phase to vaping


----------



## argief (14/9/15)

Thanx @zadiac, your coment on VT (vapour's toung) intriguid me, this was an insightful resource :

http://onvaping.com/the-dreaded-vapers-tongue-dealing-with-olfactory-fatigue/

I work at a bank and therefore quite a professional environment. Although everyone is raving over KSM I'm not sure it's gonna pass... Any suggestions on good stealth options? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacoV (14/9/15)

argief said:


> Thanx @zadiac, your coment on VT (vapour's toung) intriguid me, this was an insightful resource :
> 
> http://onvaping.com/the-dreaded-vapers-tongue-dealing-with-olfactory-fatigue/
> 
> ...



I laughed so hard at the *How do I fix this option 1 *and the *Disclaimer*
The comments are also a fun read:
"I have now tried biotene, a mouthful of lemon juice (the kind that comes in the plastic lemon shaped bottle) and sniffed some coffee grinds, in that order.. I can now taste my ejuice again."


----------



## Eequinox (14/9/15)

JacoV said:


> I myself started on the Twisp .
> Ended up vaping and smoking as the twisp just wasn't enough for me. Adding to that, the coil prices were killing me as they lasted only a few days.
> Twisp flavours werent enough for me so i started playing around with different juices.
> Only after visiting a vape shop and testing out someone else's mod i moved over to proper vaping and haven't looked back.
> I like to think that Twisping is just a beginner phase to vaping


Irony !! i need to get to a vape kiosk to get edge coils for my mom she refuses to change to something else at least she has cut down from 40 stinkies a day to 5


----------



## Andre (14/9/15)

argief said:


> T
> I work at a bank and therefore quite a professional environment. Although everyone is raving over KSM I'm not sure it's gonna pass... Any suggestions on good stealth options?
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


The Subox Nano, due out shortly, might do it for you for stealth purposes. Here is some more information:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-subox-nano-by-kangertech.t14839/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kangertech-subox-nano.t14816/#post-270244


----------

